# [Exchanging RCI] points usa [for the UK]



## chosita (Jul 6, 2015)

We own 2 timeshares. both Gold Crown quality . Vacation Village Parkway-Orlando and Vacation Village Las Vegas in Nevada. 
I will want to be exchanging for 1-2 bedroom in scotland 2-3 different times on our trip. we will be UK and Scotland for 2 months June to July 2016 
Is it possible to exchange points? these are thru RCI


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2015)

It is technically possible, but this is a difficult exchange:

-June and July have very high demand in the UK.

-There aren't very many timeshares in the UK.

-You may not have enough points for 2-3 weeks.

-Do you know how many points you have?

-Have you searched RCI to see what's available, and the points required?


----------



## sheweeble (Jul 10, 2015)

We have used RCI to exchange into Germany, Austria and Italy several times, but not Ireland or Scotland.  

If you are going in a high demand time we have found you often need to book more than a year ahead.  Properties are quite different in Europe, so don't expect them to look like their American counterparts.  Saying that we have always enjoyed our stays in European timeshares.

I have found most timeshare exchanges in Europe to be weekly stays.

Enjoy your planning.


----------



## chosita (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you Denise M. I presently have 325000 pts. & will get another 190K next year. less 65K I'm using this year (2015). I have an rci search request in for 5 different TS's in Scotland. from northern yorkshire we will travel up to glasgow, T. William area, over to perthshire then Edinburgh & back to yourkshire area. RCI gave me some options at first, then nothing when I turned those down. they were north in Inverness.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't search that area of the world often but it always seemed to me that decent deposits came very early (almost two years in advance).  It may just be that most haven't started ongoing searches so early allowing the deposits to appear online for a couple of days or weeks before getting taken.  Only the countryside timeshares would appear during warmer weather (May-September) never the city ones which if they ever appeared like most European cities would be in the deadest of winter.


----------

